# carburetor question



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I returned to my 67 Goats grave site over the holidays and found the original Rochester Quadra jet Carb!
It looks in pretty good shape.
The carb has been sitting on the floor for at least 15 years.
I have attempted carb overhaul ONCE like 20 years ago.
I hate to spend almost $400 on a new one.
Pretty sure I can rebuild it but have no experience at it.
Should I even try?
Are there places that can rebuilt them for me with out costing more than the carb?
What are my options?
Thanks as always and Happy New Year


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Where I'm at its hard to find anyone that would touch a Rochester carb. Heard its such a PITA to rebuild them, though I have never done one. Few friends of mine are mechanics and have done Holleys, but they won't touch my 4bbl.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> I returned to my 67 Goats grave site over the holidays and found the original Rochester Quadra jet Carb!
> It looks in pretty good shape.
> The carb has been sitting on the floor for at least 15 years.
> I have attempted carb overhaul ONCE like 20 years ago.
> ...


they are extremely easy to rebuild. probably find a video on youtube.

here you go:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rebuild+quadrajet+carb&aq=f


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If you decide to rebuild the carb yourself buy a book from Cliff Ruggles, How to Rebuuild and Modify Rochester Quadrajet Carbuetors. I would also buy the rebuid kit he sells. The o-rings and diaphram are made of a special material that wont dry out using oxigenated fuels. You can also send your carb in and he will rebuild the carb. His phone # (740) 397 - 2921. cliffshighperformance.com. Cliff is the smartest guy for carbs I have ever met and the nicesest guy that will not screw you over.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^word.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Agree with dimitri


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothin's more satisfying than knowin you did it yourself, be sure to let us all know how it goes! :seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Cliff Ruggles book. He also posts and replies on the PY forum. That is a valuable carb!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If you do it yourself, go get a 1 gallon can of "GUNK" carb cleaner. It has a parts basket inside and you put all the little parts (don't put rubber items in) and let them soak overnight, a couple of days, or a week. Does about 90% of the cleaning for you. Use compressed air to blow out all the tiny passages, don't use a wire. Before you dissassemble, count the number (down to 1/8 of a turn) of turns to seat the mixture and idle screws and write it down with a diagram of each location. When you reassemble, seat the screws and back them out the numbers of turns to get you real close to the adjustment needed to start the car, then fine tune once it's running.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I've rebuilt a box full of them. Once you do one and get it right it's a piece of cake. I had the primary jet needles stick open at a stop light on my 68 Chevelle (this was in 72). Car died and I grabbed my tools out of the trunk and pulled the top off and sanded the needle tubes put it back together and went on my way. Held up traffic a while.LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

xconcepts said:


> Where I'm at its hard to find anyone that would touch a Rochester carb. Heard its such a PITA to rebuild them, though I have never done one. Few friends of mine are mechanics and have done Holleys, but they won't touch my 4bbl.


That's funny cause I'll do a Rochester, but I won't touch a Holley!!






68GTO4004Spd said:


> If you do it yourself, go get a 1 gallon can of "GUNK" carb cleaner. It has a parts basket inside and you put all the little parts (don't put rubber items in) and let them soak overnight, a couple of days, or a week. Does about 90% of the cleaning for you. Use compressed air to blow out all the tiny passages, don't use a wire. Before you dissassemble, count the number (down to 1/8 of a turn) of turns to seat the mixture and idle screws and write it down with a diagram of each location. When you reassemble, seat the screws and back them out the numbers of turns to get you real close to the adjustment needed to start the car, then fine tune once it's running.


^^Good advice right there!! :cheers


----------

